# Hand washing on raft trips



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

looks lik you're all a bunch of dirty handed boaters! I'm makin a bunch of hand washing stations that uses a ammo can and a boat motor priming bulb,among other parts. What can I call them besides "the handwahsing thingie"


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Uh, "Happy Ending Handjob"?


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

How about the "Anti Hepatitis A" Machine.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

HygieneMachine®?


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Since I stole my design off a wishy washy.....I call mine.....are you ready for it..........a....wishy washy.

I use a plastic bucket, put all the soap and kitchen washing stuff in it and put the lid on. Never thought of using an ammo can, but that should work for you.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

hapypadler said:


> Just wondering what everyone calls their hand washing stations. any catchy names? I've heard "wishy washy" but thats it.


How about a Swishy Swashy? Or, happy hands?


----------



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

lhowemt said:


> How about a Swishy Swashy? Or, happy hands?


 I actualy thought of the hapyhands already.great idea you have there.


----------



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

Riparian said:


> HygieneMachine®?


 :idea:good one.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

whatever happened to using gel hand sanitizer? it's compact, faster, and sanitary. i've never heard of the wishy washy. what it is?


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

paddlebizzle said:


> whatever happened to using gel hand sanitizer? it's compact, faster, and sanitary. i've never heard of the wishy washy. what it is?


It's made by the same people that make the killer stove. Partner I think is their name. Here is a link to see what we are talking about. :mrgreen:Partner Hand Washer--A Happy Camper-Wishy - Washy Hand Washer

You could always buy a tub of butter and call it a biscuit!!


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Ive got it; lets call it a hand wash station and EVERYONE uses it on the return leg from the groover. The possible consequenses for ignoring this basic principle of hygiene are lack of sleep due to you puking betwixed your knees as you spend your time coming and going...that is not even close to the misery you will encounter on a serious run that requires EVERYONE to be on their game lest you take a long, cold swim. You have never had a hangover that bad.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I like "handjob" too


----------



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

fdon said:


> Ive got it; lets call it a hand wash station and EVERYONE uses it on the return leg from the groover. The possible consequenses for ignoring this basic principle of hygiene are lack of sleep due to you puking betwixed your knees as you spend your time coming and going...that is not even close to the misery you will encounter on a serious run that requires EVERYONE to be on their game lest you take a long, cold swim. You have never had a hangover that bad.


 words of experience?


----------



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

WhiteLightning said:


> I like "handjob" too



LMAO... that is perfect! I vote for this one!


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

you guys bring groovers on your trips? Do you bring toilet paper too? And wash your hands? huh...


----------



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

THE "hapy-handjob-hygiene-machine" ???


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Anti-pukinator


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

I call my compact system "Purell." It's cheap, lightweight, takes up very little space and works very well. Keep one with the groover and one at the kitchen. The downside? It dries the skin. Gotta take some O'Keefe's "Working Hands" cream with you as well.


----------



## jonas_f (May 31, 2007)

DurangoSteve said:


> I call my compact system "Purell." It's cheap, lightweight, takes up very little space and works very well. Keep one with the groover and one at the kitchen. The downside? It dries the skin. Gotta take some O'Keefe's "Working Hands" cream with you as well.


Just spent 21 days in the ditch, loved our "hand-jobby" stations. Purell, not so good, I learned on this trip that the hand sanitizer is a poor replacement for river water and anti-bacterieal soap. I learned this fact from our friend who guides outward bound trips down deso-grey and cataract. He said they went to the hand sanitizer method and thier students were getting sick left and right, they went back to hand washing, soon thereafter, no problemo. We had two stations (one by the pooper, and one by the kitchen), 14 people, 21 days, and not a single case of anyone peeing out the butt spakling the groover lid! my 0.02


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

> He said they went to the hand sanitizer method and thier students were getting sick left and right, they went back to hand washing, soon thereafter, no problemo.


Interesting. I've done trips both ways – "wishy washy" and hand sanitizer – and have had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

I all boils down to personal preference. Some prefer to wash the dirt off, some prefer just to kill it and leave it on their hands the whole trip. And, my units are made to fit inside a 50 cal. ammo can, so portability on most raft trips is not a problem.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

I built one with the squeeze bulb for a powerboat fuel system (unused) and some tubing. The copper tubing spout clips onto a bucket. Always put it right in the path between groover and kitchen, so you'll stumble if you don't stop. 

Cute name? How about _*Wash or You F-ing Die! *_

I also keep alcohol hand sanitizer at the toilet, and use that immediately post-dump, then wash my hands as well. A fingernail brush at the wash station is not a bad idea either, especially for the kitchen crew. And some lotion for those in need of instant moisturizing.

Maybe that's overkill, but having a big group with belly snakes is worse. 

Some folks is naturally clean. Most ain't.


----------

